# Gothic 2: Wo ist Diego?



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (4. September 2006)

Ich bin im Minental und habe die gesuchte Erzmine gefunden (unten links in der Karte) in der ich Infos einholen sollte.   
Dummerweise sind alle Arbeiter von Minecrawlern gefressen worden...   
Ich habe einen Brief gefunden, dass die Erzvorräte Diego überlassen wurden und dass er losmarschiert ist. Aber wo finde ich ihn?   

Bin ein wenig verzweifelt, da ich als ich ihn gesucht habe (weiter östlich) nur auf einen Drachen gestoßen bin, der mich recht schnell, recht kross gebraten hat.


----------



## Soki (4. September 2006)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer am 04.09.2006 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin im Minental und habe die gesuchte Erzmine gefunden (unten links in der Karte) in der ich Infos einholen sollte.
> Dummerweise sind alle Arbeiter von Minecrawlern gefressen worden...
> Ich habe einen Brief gefunden, dass die Erzvorräte Diego überlassen wurden und dass er losmarschiert ist. Aber wo finde ich ihn?
> 
> Bin ein wenig verzweifelt, da ich als ich ihn gesucht habe (weiter östlich) nur auf einen Drachen gestoßen bin, der mich recht schnell, recht kross gebraten hat.


Er ist irgendwo zwischen der Mine und der Burg. Vor dem "Eingang" liegen zwei tote Ritter rum.


----------



## Michael-Miggi (4. September 2006)

Ohman lang ist her also soweit ich mich erinner.... Diego sit abgehauen weil er keinen bock hatte für dem König sein Erz zu sterben. Jetzt ist er "glaub" gar nicht weit weg in ner Sackgasse mit langem eingang. Dort sitzt er vor einem Feuer. Aber wenn genauer musst halt in ner KL schauen.


----------



## Kizura (4. September 2006)

Michael-Miggi am 04.09.2006 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohman lang ist her also soweit ich mich erinner.... Diego sit abgehauen weil er keinen bock hatte für dem König sein Erz zu sterben. Jetzt ist er "glaub" gar nicht weit weg in ner Sackgasse mit langem eingang. Dort sitzt er vor einem Feuer. Aber wenn genauer musst halt in ner KL schauen.



Wenn du auf Garonds Minenkarte guckst

http://www.worldofgothic.de/gothic2/index.php?go=karten&dir=gothic2_karten&page=2

(fünfte Reihe von oben, erstes Bild)

So solltest du wie folgt laufen:

Von dem linken der beiden unteren Kreuze aus Richtung Norden --> links sollten einige Felsen sein (müsste ein Weg zu erkennen sein u. Blutfliegen) --> bis du eine etwas größere Fläche siehst, auf der einige (z.T. abgestorbene Bäume) stehen --> dort auf der rechten Seite (etwas schwierig vom Weiten zu erkennen) müssten sich mindestens 2 Wölfe an zwei toten Paladinen zu schaffen machen. Diese liegen - wie bereits schon erwähnt - direkt vor der Felsspalte, wohinter sich Diego verbirgt 

MfG Kizu


----------



## maxmuster (7. September 2006)

also: diego hat sich wie gesagt verpisst und hockt in so ner kleinen geschuetzten stelle nich weit von der burg. unter stufe 20 kommt man da aber ohne verwandlung in ein tier nich hin. verwandle dich und dann such.  mustt einfach um die burg rum wo dann ganz in der naehe ein tor bewacht mit orks und wargen ist. geh durch.  dann geht so ein weg links ab. auf dem liegen 2-3 tote paladine.
folge dem weg, du kommst zu diego. fertig.


----------



## HanFred (8. September 2006)

bild:
http://mondgesaenge.de/G2DB/content_npc.htm?data=data_npc.js&id=n_186


----------



## Todesschleicher (8. September 2006)

Jo ich hab den auch eeeeewig gesucht -.- und dabei binsch tausendmal gestorben weil ich teilweise zu Echsenmenschen und sogekommen bin -.- Und dann bin ich auf besagtes mondgesänge.de gestoßen und da hab ich das dann auch rausgefunden  Echt coole Seite. Jetzt verfolge ich den kleinen Novizen....ist schon funny regelmäßig gegen den Schwarzen Troll zu verlieren.....aber Pala sein ist echon geil    Ih hab beim Schwerttrainig in der Kaserne aus Versehen einen Milizionär angegriffen und anstatt von mir wurde er plattgemacht....jetzt trainiert er mim schweren Ast, zu geil....wurde von seinen Kameraden ausgeraubt    Wegen solchen Szenen Liebe ich das Game.....und wil ich auf der Reise durchs Minental so viele Felle etc. gekriegt habe dass ich jetzt schon genug Kohle für die Schwertweihe hab...Imbaaaaaa^^


----------



## Homerclon (8. September 2006)

maxmuster am 07.09.2006 23:36 schrieb:
			
		

> also: diego hat sich wie gesagt verpisst und hockt in so ner kleinen geschuetzten stelle nich weit von der burg. unter stufe 20 kommt man da aber ohne verwandlung in ein tier nich hin.


schwachsinn.
Die schwersten Gegner dorthin sind Snapper, und einen davon muss man bekämpfen können, sonst bekommt man von Fajeth nicht die Info wieviele Kiste dessen Mine geschürft hat.

Wenn man von Fajeth-Mine aus, zu Diegos Versteck geht hat man nur Snapper(die fressen gerade 2 Paladine), Blutfliegen und Wölfe als Gegner.
Von Fajeth &/oder von Jergan(den man bei Fajeth-Mine nochmal trifft) bekommt man auch einen hinweis wo Diego zu finden ist.



			
				Todesschleicher am 08.09.2006 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> ist schon funny regelmäßig gegen den Schwarzen Troll zu verlieren.


Der ist genauso einfach zu besiegen wie jeder Troll.
Gibt aber noch eine andere möglichkeit, den sehen manche allerdings als Bugusing.

Folgender Trick funktioniert bei jedem Troll:
Renne geradewegs auf den Troll zu, und unter seinen Armen hindurch.(wenns nicht klappt kannst du auch Snapperkraut oder einen Geschwindigkeitstrank nehmen)
Versuche nun hinter ihm zu bleiben.(Durch Strafen / seitliche Schritte) Trolle drehen sich so langsam um das man ihnen eigentlich 1-3 schnelle Hiebe verpassen kannst. 
Mit Geduld kann man so jeden Troll bereits mit Lvl 1.

Spezieller Trick für den Schwarzen Troll:
Vor der Höhle vom Schwarzen Troll ist Links ein kleiner Spalt zwichen Felswand und einem Stein, wenn man sich in den Spalt stellt kann man mit einer langen Waffe(Zweihänder) den Troll treffen, dieser trifft einen aber nicht.


----------

